# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  World Map for my Campaign - WIP

## philipstephen

I think I have a lot of work to go, but I was enjoying seeing other people's work and thought I would share some of my own.

This file is drastically reduced in size and has many layers taken off - labels for city names and forests and the like - since they would be too small to read at this resolution anyways.

I am still tinkering with details and layout - but you are welcome to give feedback or critiques if you wish.

This was done entirely in photoshop.

Phil

----------


## Steel General

It looks really nice, just wish it were at higher resolution so I could see some more of the detail.

----------


## Ascension

Nice colors but that's all I can really tell.  You can post an image up to 4000 x 4000 pixels but make sure that the file size is under 4.7 megabytes (ie. when saving as a jpg in PS set the quality slider down if you need to).

----------


## landorl

I like this a lot.  It is a clean and consistent design.  I also wish that we could see it at a higher resolution!

----------


## Hoel

I'ts good looking, clean and colorful... and I do like the little details.. Really want to see it in all its glory, full res and all layers and so.

----------


## philipstephen

This is a map of Istarnia - which is the non-detailed area in the middle of my world map.

The characters in the game are mostly from the isolated valley Kingdom of Istarnia - on the edge of the Shadowlands.  Their dwarven neighbours from Barak Durn and elven neighbours from the Spear Woods are also involved.

They know very little of the outside world - so this map is me preparing for them to hit the outside world -- and I will likely update it one country at a time - with Breone being the place they are most likely to head to next.
http://s3.amazonaws.com/obsidianport...8/istarnia.jpg

----------


## philipstephen

The orginal is about 48 x 28 inches at 300dpi

so here is a portion of it - with more layers - pretty much all text...

I have a lot of work to go - especially since I am also doing a Pre-Breaking Map.  About a 1000 years ago at the culmination of the 3rd Gods War - earthquakes shook the land and changed the map.  Nations rose and fell and rebuilt in the aftermath.

The next steps for me are to figure out a few more names and stories for locations - mostly towns and cities and ruins - and then plot them out on the map - likely starting with Breone - as that is where the players are mostly likely to go after they leave Istarnia.

I figure I will add details as the game builds - so this project may take a while.

At some point I may publish a novel or gaming material based on this setting, but for now it is mostly for fun.

Phil

----------


## Ascension

Very painterly, very nice.  About the only thing even worth mentioning is that the hex grid is kind of dominating the beauty of the map, but I understand why it's there.

----------


## philipstephen

Here is my campaign world - without the hexes - and with a whole heck of a lot of texture on the ocean...

i was not happy with the painterly swirls, and enjoyed some textures on other folks maps... so I found a couple of high res satellite photos of the ocean and built up some stormy seas with them...

not sure if it has reached its final state (the ocean) but I like it more than I did... if i get super insane i might move that sweet looking spiral from the Sea of Dreams in the northwest to the Sea of Storms in the southwest...

phil

----------


## Karro

> Here is my campaign world - without the hexes - and with a whole heck of a lot of texture on the ocean...
> 
> i was not happy with the painterly swirls, and enjoyed some textures on other folks maps... so I found a couple of high res satellite photos of the ocean and built up some stormy seas with them...
> 
> not sure if it has reached its final state (the ocean) but I like it more than I did... if i get super insane i might move that sweet looking spiral from the Sea of Dreams in the northwest to the Sea of Storms in the southwest...
> 
> phil


I really like the close-up of Istarnia - it has a pretty nice hand-drawn/painted style to it.  It doesn't look like it lines up perfectly to the Istarnia region on the larger map.  On the large map, Istarnia looks more circular (like a smaller circle sitting tangent to the Shadowlands circle).

The larger map has an interesting painted/sketchy look.  It's not bad, and has a nice aesthetic.  I don't know if the somewhat photo-realistic stormclouds in the latest version quite match the sketchy/painted look very well, though.

----------


## Steel General

I agree with Ascension - the 'bluer' rivers looked better.

----------


## philipstephen

After some time away and more tinkering with my novel, I changed the outline of my world map and started afresh a bit.

Not sure what craziness I will do next.

----------

